# Roland CX-24 and Windows 7



## Luk3hb0y

Hey guys, 

Hoping someone can help me out with my roland CX-24 Plotter I just picked up.

I've got myself a new parallel to usb cable, which seems to be working okay, however after following the instructions on rolands website - I cant get the plotter to do anything.

Im running windows 7, and after reading through the forums here it seems that theres a few driver problems with the cx24.

Can someone help me get my CX24 running? Im using Roland Cut studio, but I also have flexi sign. 

Im totally new to the whole plotter thing, so bare with me!
Cheers Guys, Luke.


----------



## charles95405

I think....repeat THINK...not sure...that there was some posts that indicated the CX24 did not have drivers for win7. I would go to Roland DGA - Worldwide leader in vinyl cutters, wide-format inkjet printers and printer/cutters, 3d scanners and milling devices and engravers and join the forum there. Could be they have an answer for you..or contact Roland direct
I did a quick look on the forum and found this from a long time user on Rolandwho was answering a question on the differences between a CX24 and a GX24
*
The CX24 does not **have the optical eye and no driver for Windows 7 did not come with CutStudio. 

*Here is a comment from a product manager from Roland

*We only make 64 bit drivers for current products. The GX and SV series cutters have 64 bit drivers. All other products only have 32 bit drivers.*

Maybe this will give you a place to start looking....If using win 7, do you have the version that emulates XP?


----------



## Blue92

You might try the 64 bit driver for the GX 24. I ran into the same issue with my SX12 but found that the 64 bit SV12 driver will run the SX12 as well.


----------



## Nick Horvath

There is not a Windows 7 driver available for the CX-24. Your best bet is to run Windows XP. There is a Vista driver, but I would not advise intentionally using Vista!


----------



## davidkanderson

I used the Win7 64bit driver for the GX-24, and my first two test prints on my CX-24 worked fine. The Roland gives an error message when it's done, but it cuts fine.


----------



## Luk3hb0y

Okay - so you installed the used the GX24 driver, and it plots?

I installed it and nothing happened.. do you think it could be the Parellel to USB cable I have?

I've done everything I can possible think of, Ive even tried Virtualbox and installed windows XP - but that has USB problems! 

Thanks Guys


----------



## davidkanderson

I don't know much about parallel to usb conversion, other than it can be problematic, and might require a driver.

I still use just the parallel cable. I installed the Roland GX driver assigned to LPT1 and much to my surprise it all worked.


----------



## Luk3hb0y

After days of frustration, I finally fixed it!!! 

For anyone else who is having a similar problem, heres what I did.

1. Installed the driver supplied with the usb/parallel cable. 

2. Installed the windows 7 GX-24 driver, not the CX24 driver. This is found on the roland website..

3. This is the important one! Go to start> devices and printers > right click the now installed roland GX-24, click the "printer properties"> click the tab "ports" > go down the list to the USB 005 - It should say beside it " Virtual Printer port" (this may differ on each computer) Tick that box.

4. Fire up Roland Cut studio.. try and cut, and BOOM! your in action! 

Hope this helps some people. Thanks for everyone elses help.


----------



## davewillsave

Thanks! This helped out a ton!


----------



## BethyBess

Woo-Hoo! You're instructions helped me to install my Roland CX-24 on Windows 7 without any problems at all!! Thank you soooooo much! You've saved my life.


----------



## ross69

Hi tried the way you metioned but it does not work...

1. usb/parallel cable. (No drivers are provided, but windows7 installs it automaticlly)

2. Installed the windows 7 GX-24 driver, not the CX24 driver. This is found on the roland website.. (When installing did you select LPT1 or a USB port?)

Thanks!


----------



## mankam

ross69 said:


> Hi tried the way you metioned but it does not work...
> 
> 1. usb/parallel cable. (No drivers are provided, but windows7 installs it automaticlly)
> 
> 2. Installed the windows 7 GX-24 driver, not the CX24 driver. This is found on the roland website.. (When installing did you select LPT1 or a USB port?)
> 
> Thanks!


It work for me, just find the right usb port for the parallel cable, it work only one in my Pc.
My CX24 cut fine with cut studio and GX24 Drivers in windows 7 32bit
the only problem is Cut studio Cannot read parameters size from CX24 becouse the drivers is from Gx24, I think someone with programming knowledge can fix this.


----------



## mankam

Last news for this old CX 24 Cut machine, i install GX24 drivers for windows 10, 64 bit in windows 11, 64 bit laptop, i use port usb001 in GX24 Properties window.
Works fine


----------

